
Major outage on travis-ci.com - robin_reala
https://www.traviscistatus.com/incidents/z2b3lz2kwcfp
======
gargravarr
Some unhelpful speculation - given that they're restoring their production
database from a snapshot (and judging from the 6-hour ETA, it's a full
restore), someone's rm -rf'd the production server >_<

